# Purple pistol packing mamas



## SherwoodForest (Sep 12, 2009)

I have alot of purple on my plants, not so much the leaves and stems though. Some is bagseed and some is thai super skunk.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2009)

Purple pistils are on multiple strains?  If so, what type of nute regimen are they on?

Looks nice!  Higher quality photos are always nice thought.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

very nice  my friend..thanks for shreing


----------

